# Lacebrooke Florist: Hybrids•Crowns•Wreaths•Gold Gardening Tools Crafted *Updated Flower Pricing*



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 7, 2020)

*Hello all, Thank you for stopping by! This thread will host my Hybrid Shop and Flower Crafting Services! Right now, the main purpose of the shop will be to sell hybrids as well as offer flower picking for me to craft for you or for you to take for yourself. Right now Im accepting TBT & NMT as payment. Everything is marked "TBT/NMT", so you can pick how you'd like to pay. You can also pay with a mix of both if you want. Here are the flowers and services I have available! If you have any questions about pricing, availability or making a purchase please post or pm me!  Thanks*


_*OPEN*__ | CLOSED_

_**Lacebrooke Florist now offers Golden Garden Tool Crafting.**_
_*Have a Golden Watering Can, Shovel or Net crafted now!
Crafting of tools costs 10 TBT/NMT (This price includes all materials and crafting)*_

_*1 Free *_*Gold Rose with every purchase total of 30 TBT/NMT or more!*


*General Information*
*   *Im breeding/ cloning multiple flower types/ colors daily. I am cloning rare hybrids daily right now! *
_*  *If you'd like to come by the garden to see what's available or look around at current inventory, your more than welcome.
*Buds are added into the availability count, but will be sold last. If I only have buds left i will make sure your ok with purchasing them.
      *You can also bring a net to collect butterflies & insects. I always have plenty around.
       *Anything that is marked by "Restocking" means there's less than 25 of that flower and I am currently producing more flowers to add to my stock. 
*Anything marked "N/A While Restocking" means I have completely run out until more have sprouted.
   *If you are looking to buy a larger amount of a specific flower(s) that I don't have, let me know and I will have more within a day for you.*_
_*              *Once you make a purchase, send me a dodo code and I'll come right over to plant them for you.*_


*Flowers*
_**All base color flowers - 1 TBT/ NMT per 5 Flowers*_
*Hybrid Prices Below*​

_*Roses
 Black - 1 TBT/NMT (43) 
Pink - 1 TBT/NMT (52) 
Purple - 1 TBT/NMT (90) 
Orange - 1 TBT/NMT (40) 
Gold - 4 TBT/NMT (30)
Blue - 5 TBT/NMT (30) *_​_*
Hyacinths
 Pink - 1 TBT/NMT (50)
Orange - 1 TBT/NMT (40)
Blue - 1 TBT/NMT (42)
 Purple - 2 TBT/NMT (43) *_​_*Mums
 Pink - 1 TBT/NMT (30)
Purple - 2 TBT/NMT (35)
Green - 3 TBT/NMT (40)*_​_*Pansies
 Blue - 1 TBT/NMT (38)
Orange - 1 TBT/NMT (33) 
Purple - 2  TBT/NMT (27)*_​_*Windflowers
 Pink - 1 TBT/NMT (32)
Blue - 1 TBT/NMT (40)
Purple - 2 TBT/NMT (40) *_​_*Cosmos
 Pink - 1 TBT/NMT (32)
Orange - 1 TBT/NMT (25) Restocking
 Black - 2 TBT/NMT (66)*_​_*
Tulips
 Pink - 1 TBT/NMT (28) 
Orange - 1 TBT/NMT (25) 
Black - 1 TBT/NMT (52)
Purple - 2 TBT/NMT (32) *_​_*Lillies
 Pink - 1 TBT/NMT (13)*Restocking*
Orange - 1 TBT/NMT (25)
 Black - 1 TBT/NMT (52)*_​


*Flower Crafting*
**All Crafting is 5 TBT/NMT*
**New craftable wreaths being added daily!*​
_Crowns_
_*Rose Crown - Cute Rose Crown - Chic Rose Crown - Blue Rose Crown 
Gold Rose Crown

Hyacinth Crown - Cool Hyacinth Crown - Purple Hyacinth Crown

Simple Mum Crown - Chic Mum Crown - Mum Crown

Cosmos Crown - Lovely Cosmos Crown - Dark Cosmos Crown

Windflower Crown - Cool Windflower Crown - Purple Windflower Crown

Lily Crown - Cute Lily Crown - Dark Lily Crown

Tulip Crown - Chic Tulip Crown - Dark Tulip Crown

 Pansy Crown - Cool Pansy Crown - Purple Pansy Crown*_​_Wreaths_*
Rose Wreath - Fancy Rose Wreath - Dark Rose Wreath - Blue Rose Wreath
 Gold Rose Wreath *
_*
Hyacinth Wreath - Cool Hyacinth Wreath - Purple Hyacinth Wreath

Mum Wreath 

Chic Cosmos Wreath

 Pansy Wreath - Snazzy Pansy Wreath*_



​


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 7, 2020)

For something like the purple pansies-- is it 4tbt PER FLOWER or per 5 flowers? I was a bit confused in the way it's posted...


----------



## grah (Jun 7, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> For something like the purple pansies-- is it 4tbt PER FLOWER or per 5 flowers? I was a bit confused in the way it's posted...


I think they mean the base colours


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 7, 2020)

That's the way I read it too, but 4 per flower seems a bit dear for me.


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 7, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> That's the way I read it too, but 4 per flower seems a bit dear for me.


I just put this up im working on all prices! and i did mean the base colors. i will adjust how i wrote that


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 7, 2020)

Wreaths added!


----------



## Adster (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey! Would it be ok if I got 10 purple windflowers? And I’m totally happy with that price


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 8, 2020)

Adster said:


> Hey! Would it be ok if I got 10 purple windflowers? And I’m totally happy with that price


send code now!


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 8, 2020)

OPEN


----------



## Barney (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi,

Could I buy 8 purple tulips and 12 pink lilies, please?


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 8, 2020)

Barney said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I buy 8 purple tulips and 12 pink lilies, please?


Sure!. send a code and ill come right over. thank you


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 8, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## loveclove (Jun 9, 2020)

Can I have 3 purple tulips and 4 purple windflowers?


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 9, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Can I have 3 purple tulips and 4 purple windflowers?


sure i can come by now! pm a code!


----------



## loveclove (Jun 9, 2020)

Rico of Lacebrooke said:


> sure i can come by now! pm a code!


Hey sorry, now I've got to work, can we do this later today? Thanks


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 9, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Hey sorry, now I've got to work, can we do this later today? Thanks


Sure, ill be around


----------



## loveclove (Jun 9, 2020)

Rico of Lacebrooke said:


> Sure, ill be around


Hey just to give your feedback I ended up getting the flowers elsewhere. Thanks anyway!


----------



## elo-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

Oop nvm!


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 11, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to buy some of your flowers, if that would be okay! I've been having a heck of a time trying to breed them myself, and I have a few projects left unfinished because of it ': D

I sat here with a pen and paper so I could do the math, but do let me know if I've made a mistake! 

Flower List:

1 Blue Rose, 5 tbt
4 Purple Hyacinths, 8 tbt
2 Green Mums, 6 tbt
12 Purple Pansies, 24 tbt
2 Black Cosmos, 4 tbt

Altogether, I believe that would be 47 TBT?
Thank you in advance! =^-^=


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 12, 2020)

hey send me a code and ill gather your flowers. you also get a free gold rose! thank you


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 13, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## lulu9956 (Jun 17, 2020)

Would I be able to purchase 2 purple pansies and 2 purple tulips for 8 TBT?

Edit: Will be available most of the day tomorrow if possible!


----------

